# Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25L



## CHALLENGER (Mar 7, 2017)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: image / video editing / gaming

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1.25k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7 or may be Win 10 not sure yet as currently using Win 7 64bit & pretty happy with it. Please add Suggestions on which window to use.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Don't need any. Only need 250gb ssd for window / software / game installation 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Very confuse here. Looking for 27" but not sure I will go for cheep 1080p or costly 2k. up/down tilt / height adjustment & rotation would be nice to have.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Hard disk/keyboard/mouse I already have this.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: not sure may be online.. where I find low costs.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes.. I am assembling my own pc.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I prefer Intel + Nvidia machine so don't refer AMD or ATI. I will add more fans or hard disk later so suggest future proof power supply. 16gb ram needed at least. I want to build pc for future games too at least for 4/5 years & medium graphics setting are fine. I am ready to wait if new better technologies are coming soon.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Need more help to sell this so at what cost should I sell this...

Monitor - Dell Ultra Sharp U2311H 23"
MB - MSI Big Bang X-Power
Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 
Processor - Intel i7 950
Ram - Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit
Power Supply - Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000 [ 1000w ]
Case - Cooler Master HAF 922
Graphics Card - MSI N460GTX HAWK 1GB Talon Attack version [ Without Fan, Needs external cooling ]


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> 6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
> Ans: Very confuse here. Looking for 27" but not sure I will go for cheep 1080p or costly 2k. up/down tilt / height adjustment & rotation would be nice to have.


27" monitor with height adjustment/swivel feature would cost a lot (over 40k). With this criteria most of the 27" and over from Dell are either QHD or UHD, except this one
Dell P2717H Buy Dell Laptops, Desktops, Tablets, Touch PCs &amp;amp,accessories online - Dell Express Ship Affiliate Stor


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*

Budget -128K

Intel Core i7 7700K -28000,
Asus Z270 Pro Gaming -16000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -35000,
Seasonic M12II 750w Evo -9000,
Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus -5000,
Corsair Carbide 270R -6000,
Samsung S27F350FHW 27" LED IPS -19000.
TOTAL -1,28,000.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



nac said:


> 27" monitor with height adjustment/swivel feature would cost a lot (over 40k). With this criteria most of the 27" and over from Dell are either QHD or UHD, except this one
> Dell P2717H Buy Dell Laptops, Desktops, Tablets, Touch PCs &amp,accessories online - Dell Express Ship Affiliate Stor



Yehh I know that actually that's why I said nice to have as may be I am unaware of any brand & if it's available, that's why I just mentioned. No problem is monitor is not having those features.

I am actually not sure that i should spend more on Monitor or on GPU ?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -128K
> 
> Intel Core i7 7700K -28000,
> Asus Z270 Pro Gaming -16000,
> ...




Processor - Fixed
Not sure about Asus mb mostly prefer MSI or Gigabyte
Nice Ram
GPU - Have to check
PSU - Have to check
Never used liquid cooling is it safe & easy to attach/detach ?
Very nice clean case but I have 3 3.5 hard drives so I need case with hard drive cage.
Monitor - Have to check

Ohh & please suggest 250gb ssd too.

- - - Updated - - -

How about CORSAIR CSM Series CS750M 750W ATX12V v2.4 and EPS 2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply for 7500 Rs?

Why Seasonic 80+ Bronze is costlier?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> Yehh I know that actually that's why I said nice to have as may be I am unaware of any brand & if it's available, that's why I just mentioned. No problem is monitor is not having those features.
> 
> I am actually not sure that i should spend more on Monitor or on GPU ?
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Updated the Config as per your requirement...

Budget -135K

Intel Core i7 7700K -28000,
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro -16000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -35000,
Seasonic M12II 750w Evo -9000,
Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus -5000,
Corsair Carbide 270R -6000,
Samsung S27F350FHW 27" LED IPS -19000,
Crucial MX300 275GB SSD -7000.
TOTAL -1,35,000.

Even though Seasonic M12II 750w is 80+ Bronze Rated it is superior than Corsair CS Series PSU's.
All brands top tier PSUs are made by Seasonic.

Go with Crucial MX300 275GB SSD.

Other than Corsair RAM(10 years), Seasonic PSU (5 years), Zotac GPU (5 years) all remaining components has 3 years warranty.
In order to avail full 5 years warranty on the GPU you need to register in Zotac Website by uploading the Purchase Invoice within 30 days of purchase. Normally without extended warranty Zotac offers only 2 years standard warranty.

Check this for Zotac Warranty:ZOTAC | Push The Limits


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*

Great Thanks. So..
Motherboard / Processor / Ram / Cooler / PSU are all good & fixed.

Having more question about monitor.. Why this model as I saw few other samsung & other brands like lg / benq same 27" products too at same or low price so is there any thing special in this monitor?

About GPU, my budget is 125k & it seems 10k is more needed for what you have suggested so what if I go for Zotac 1060 amp which is for 25k? & Yehh I know about zotac warranty conditions & as it's givng 5years I too prefer Zotac brand for gpu.

You ahve mentioned same case as I really need case with HD cage as I already have 3 hard disk & that case is having only 2 slots for 3.5 hd as well it's possible that I will add more hd later too so I really need case with more storage for hd.
But I will definitely prefer same clean looking case wit hd cage.

Samsung 850 EVO 250GB is good? as it's having same price same read/write speed but 5 years warranty where Crucial is only 3 years. 250gb is more than enough for me as currently I am taking only around 50gb storage for window + all programs & about games I am only playing one at a time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> Great Thanks. So..
> Motherboard / Processor / Ram / Cooler / PSU are all good & fixed.
> 
> Having more question about monitor.. Why this model as I saw few other samsung & other brands like lg / benq same 27" products too at same or low price so is there any thing special in this monitor?
> ...


Budget -111K

Intel Core i7 7700K -28000,
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro -16000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -25000,
Seasonic M12II 620w Evo -7000,
Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus -5000,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -4000,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000,
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD -7000.
TOTAL -1,11,000.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*

Wait for Ryzen 5 launch, give priority to 1440p/4k monitor and GTX 1070. Get 2400mhz ram, saving another ~2k there.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for Ryzen 5 launch, give priority to 1440p/4k monitor and GTX 1070. Get 2400mhz ram, saving another ~2k there.


This

I would really suggest to wait for R5 release 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*

Thanks but really not a fan of AMD. I mostly prefer Intel + Nvidia only  I am not saying AMD is bad but I don't know may be I am quite familiar with Intel as well feel little safe with it.


----------



## lost.thunder (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Need more help to sell this so at what cost should I sell this...
> 
> ...



I would be interested in buying that monitor


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



lost.thunder said:


> I would be interested in buying that monitor



Thanks for your interest but I am mostly looking to sell all locally as well monitor have some dead pixels in center which I want to show proper to buyer at the time of purchase.

Here is photo of monitor..

*oi65.tinypic.com/2rxcmcx.jpg


----------



## lost.thunder (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> Thanks for your interest but I am mostly looking to sell all locally as well monitor have some dead pixels in center which I want to show proper to buyer at the time of purchase.
> 
> Here is photo of monitor..
> 
> *oi65.tinypic.com/2rxcmcx.jpg



Oh alright. I appreciate your frank reply. Dead pixels are a deal breaker because I need to use it for design. Thanks anyway and good luck!


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> I am quite familiar with Intel as well feel little safe with it.


What's there to be familiar with? There's no software here where you need to be familiar with something.

CPU just goes in the cabinet and non-overclockers don't do anything with it. Regarding GPU, yea, you can be more familiar with nVidia's control panel than Radeon's.



CHALLENGER said:


> Ans: image / video editing / gaming
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



If gaming is your priority, *just buy a faster GPU - a GTX 1070 or so.* Buying an i7-7700K doesn't make much sense as it won't last you another 4 years like your i7-950 and my i5-2500K did.

If you want an actual upgrade CPU, you're better off buying the 8 core Ryzen 7 1700X, although it's slower in gaming than an i7-7700K in CPU bound scenarios. But it takes on the 8 core i7-6900K (the chip itself costs ₹1 lakh) in workstation metrics and leaves i7-7700K in dust.

What I want to say is, don't upgrade for the sake of it. I own a i5-2500K, and I don't see i7-7700K as an upgrade for gaming unless I decide to game @ 144 Hz.

Here are a few links: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X CPU Review | KitGuru - Part - Read all the pages, CPU performance, gaming performance and especially the conclusion.

AMD's Ryzen Debut: Onwards to the HEDT Market or The Stumbling Hype Train | techPowerU


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



ico said:


> What's there to be familiar with? There's no software here where you need to be familiar with something.
> 
> CPU just goes in the cabinet and non-overclockers don't do anything with it. Regarding GPU, yea, you can be more familiar with nVidia's control panel than Radeon's.



Don't take the words as it is. Familiar means I am using Intel from so many years & I have good experience with it as I never face any problem or compatibility errors in any software or games I used. Now I am not saying amd is bad or no compatible with something but I prefer Intel simple as it is 



ico said:


> If gaming is your priority, *just buy a faster GPU - a GTX 1070 or so.* Buying an i7-7700K doesn't make much sense as it won't last you another 4 years like your i7-950 and my i5-2500K did.



Nope no priority is there. I just want good future proof pc. I prefer 1070 coz so that I can buy 2k/4k monitor later which is costlier now & beyond my budget. Even 1070 is sli ready so may be I will buy another if requires. 



ico said:


> If you want an actual upgrade CPU, you're better off buying the 8 core Ryzen 7 1700X, although it's slower in gaming than an i7-7700K in CPU bound scenarios. But it takes on the 8 core i7-6900K (the chip itself costs ₹1 lakh) in workstation metrics and leaves i7-7700K in dust.
> 
> What I want to say is, don't upgrade for the sake of it. I own a i5-2500K, and I don't see i7-7700K as an upgrade for gaming unless I decide to game @ 144 Hz.
> 
> ...



Anyways I never said I am upgrading for games in any of my post but I said I need future proof pc for upcoming games & medium setting for games are just fine as I prefer good story & game play over high level detailing so 7700k is good for future as if I buy 144Hz monitor later


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> Don't take the words as it is. Familiar means I am using Intel from so many years & I have good experience with it as I never face any problem or compatibility errors in any software or games I used. Now I am not saying amd is bad or no compatible with something but I prefer Intel simple as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only gaming is not your purpose but intend to do Encoding and multi-tasking then AMD Ryzen R7 is much future proof than Intel since you have the budget.

You can still go with GTX1070 or else wait for AMD Vega Architecture.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



bssunilreddy said:


> If only gaming is not your purpose but intend to do Encoding and multi-tasking then AMD Ryzen R7 is much future proof than Intel since you have the budget.
> 
> You can still go with GTX1070 or else wait for AMD Vega Architecture.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



 K then I have to check reviews on AMD Ryzen R7 & Intel 7700k to decide because moving to amd is quite hard for me no matter how good it is but I do appreciate your help & all suggestions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> K then I have to check reviews on AMD Ryzen R7 & Intel 7700k to decide because moving to amd is quite hard for me no matter how good it is but I do appreciate your help & all suggestions.


Intel i7 7700K is superior in single thread ed applications and AMD Ryzen R7 1700 is superior in multi-threaded applications.

Since there are not much multi-threaded applications as of now in our daily routine, AMD is a handicap here but it's much future proof if more multi-threaded applications come into existence or developed per se.

Even in games there is 1 game that utilises multiple threads out of thousands as of now but when more & more developers build games that require multiple threads then AMD Ryzen comes into picture.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> Don't take the words as it is. Familiar means I am using Intel from so many years & I have good experience with it as I never face any problem or compatibility errors in any software or games I used. Now I am not saying amd is bad or no compatible with something but I prefer Intel simple as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give simple replies.

1) There are no software compatibility issues between Intel and AMD.

2) A fast GPU is what you need. Remove your GTX 460, buy a GTX 1080 and you're done with your upgrade. Buy a new system when Intel comes with something better.

3) i7-7700K though might appear enough for gaming, is not technically future proof. Stay with your i7-950 rather. We are at a situation where we had both Core 2 Duo E7400 and Core 2 Quad 6600 available. The former was better for gaming at the time, but the latter ended up being better at everything few years down the line.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



ico said:


> I'll give simple replies.
> 
> 1) There are no software compatibility issues between Intel and AMD.
> 
> ...




1] Ya I know that but as I said as from start I used Intel it's kinda hard to change may be be due to my human nature 

2] I saw some video reviews where uploader shared his benchmarks with low end processor + 1070 & in comments peoples are saying "Old CPU is bottlenecking the GPU" & I really don't want that although 950 is great processor but still I have no idea it's going to work with 1070 or not ?


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*



CHALLENGER said:


> 1] Ya I know that but as I said as from start I used Intel it's kinda hard to change may be be due to my human nature
> 
> 2] I saw some video reviews where uploader shared his benchmarks with low end processor + 1070 & in comments peoples are saying "Old CPU is bottlenecking the GPU" & I really don't want that although 950 is great processor but still I have no idea it's going to work with 1070 or not ?



In most games, i7-950 will not be a bottleneck.

This video has all i5s benchmarked with a GTX 970. You can get an idea yourself. Every Core i5 Generation Benchmarked: Lynnfield to Skylake, 7 years of i5 Goodness! - YouTub

I'm advising this because you want longevity out of your purchase. Even if there is a bottleneck, it won't be huge. Next year I can see Intel offering at least 6 cores in mainstream lineup since Ryzen is making a mockery of them in workstation workloads.

Get a faster GPU now, and delay the CPU upgrade. See how things turn out on the CPU front.

Btw, watch this video. Ryzen 7 1700 vs Core i7-7700K | An Unbiased Look at Benchmarks - YouTube This is Ryzen 1700 vs. i7-7700K - only gaming comparisons since they are priced same. Look at the headroom Ryzen has and developers will now make use of it. Apart from gaming, Ryzen is faster at everything multithreaded. In gaming also it is 85-90 percent at the moment. But for future games, it's going to improve and improve. Present games also need patches since this is a radically different processor.

Until Intel has a future proof alternative like Ryzen, they don't deserve to be bought if longevity is the criteria. You can buy i7-7700K and they'll change the socket with the next series. There goes the longevity of you want to put in a new CPU.

So, better buy GTX 1070/80 and sit on it, even if there is a mild bottleneck, because the GTX 460 in your system is what is limiting your gaming performance. Not the i7-950.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Help to Build New PC - Budjet 1.25k*

Check out this link: AMD Ryzen R7 vs Intel Core i7 twitch livestream comparison - YouTub

Just shows how much headroom Ryzen 7 has.

i7-4770k = i7-7700K for all practical purposes.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 14, 2017)

[MENTION=23644]CHALLENGER[/MENTION]
I would suggest to include 1440p/4k with 1080GTX instead of 1070GTX. Also, why spend in "K" series processor + "z" series mobo when you are not going to overclock? you can get "B" or "H" series mobo with non K processor and save money (if you are not going to overclock).
Also, consider what are you going to do more- editing/decoding work or gaming? if gaming is the priority, get atleast 1080GTX to satisfy your budget, and i7 7700k would definitely be overkill. if editing/decoding is the priority, then this cpu + 1070GTX is good.

I understand the Intel + nvidia thing (I also feel the same). But still, you should check Ryzen series reviews yourself, those are really good and going to make Intel run for their market now.


----------

